# South Texas



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Any reports yet?


----------



## jmarr40 (Apr 8, 2011)

Amateur Finals
1st #4
2nd #29
3rd #40
4th #9
RJ #15
jams 10 16 30 35 37


Open call backs
1, 7 11 13 18 21 29 32 35 36 39 45 46 47 51 66


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Congratulations to Sharon, Hal and Shire on their amateur win.

from your friends Peter, Judy, Arwen and Gracie.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Team Geirman on the AM win!


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Open results
1-46
2-51
3-39
4-29
RJ-32
JAMs-1,7,11,13,18,21,36,45,66


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

jmarr40 said:


> Amateur Finals
> 1st #4
> 2nd #29
> 3rd #40
> ...


Congrats to all.

Good Job Chuck Mize and Peanut on your 4th and Ed Krueger on your Jam in open and amat.

Dennis Mitchell congrats on Monroe winning his 1st open. Wow. Not sure who handled Monroe.


----------



## golden boy 2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks like that put the Fuller's Flash at 9.5 pts. With an Open win already, he is getting close!


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS STXRC Spring FT Competitors!!! OPEN WINNER H/Amy Hunt D/Monroe, 2nd H/Karl Gunzer D/Flash, 3rd H/Bill Eckett D/Colby, & 4th H/Bill Eckett
D/Quinn.
Thank You to Our Sponsors Purina Pro Plan & to our landowners Royce & Rose Witte. Also to our fabulous OPEN Judges Marty Fluke & Danny Widner. AM Judges Bill Burks & Suzie Rich who put up fair but tough tests. And most of all Thank You to our volunteers who make it all happen.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Larry Bozeman and Angus on another Amateur third (back to back trials) and Open Jam. Trained and handled by Larry, with guidance from Dave Rorem. We're proud of all you have done with him.

Rita


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/H Bob Hanssen & Watermark's BB Standing Ovation "Bravo" for placing 2nd in the AM at STXRC on 3/16/13. This is Bravo's third placement this Spring what a great season thus far.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/David Aul DVM, H/Bill Eckett, & Magic's "Quinn" for placing 4th in the OPEN at the STXRC spring trial.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

Also Big Congrats to my friends Sharon & Hal Gierman for WINNING the AM with Shire! This make Shire an AFC and Qualifies him for the National AM in WI 2013. Way to go Giermans


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

golden boy 2 said:


> Looks like that put the Fuller's Flash at 9.5 pts. With an Open win already, he is getting close!


....just a small...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!  ..looking forward to hearing that 1/2 point is a done deal!

Judy


----------

